# Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T



## ArMyHuHn (10. Januar 2012)

*Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*

Hi ich brauch mal hilfe bei der auswahl  eines guten aber dennoch günstig kühlers für  den cup ( siehe oben)  und folgendem Mainbords  : Asus  Sabertooth 990 FX.  Ich hatte mir zwar einen gekauft aber leider stellte sich bei dem turmkühler  das problem  das er quer eingebaut  werden müsste  was nicht funtzt  wegen dem Ram. Nun suche ich halt einen kühler der past.  Er soll günstig  sein der er nur so lange ein gebaut werden soll bis die wakü zum einsatz  kommen kann ( ca. 3 - 4 monate).  
Der kühler der schon mal  raus fällt  ist der : Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro ( wegen dem oben genannten problem)


----------



## mickythebeagle (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*

Das Problem wirste mit den mesisten Kühlern für nen AMD Sockel haben.
Da das Modul eben von oben nach unten gebaut ist, wirste meist nur nach oben oder unten blasend einbauen können.
Das einzige was gehene könnte , wären Kühler die fast Quadratisch sind und fest verschraubt werden.
Und ein TX3 wird zu schwach sein für den 1100T, bei dem kannste entscheiden wie der eingebaut werden soll


Aber der normale Freezer13 sollte doch gehen, der hat ja nur nen 92er Lüfter und ist dadurch ne ganze ecke kleiner als der 13Pro


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*

Ich hab den EKL Alpenföhn Großglockner. Der kühlt gut und bläst nach hinten. 
Bei hohem ram passen aber nur noch 3 Riegel rein. (mit einem slim lüfter müssten alle 4 passen)

Es gibt aber einige, die nach hinten blasen.

Wie viel möchtest du denn ausgeben?


----------



## wollja (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*

HR2 Macho, gut günstig, leise


----------



## Raketenjoint (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*



wollja schrieb:


> HR2 Macho, gut günstig, leise


 
Ja den hab ich gerade auf meinem i5 2500k angebracht. Leider ist er aber riesig und, soweit ich weiß, quadratisch! Trotzdem bleiben meine Ram-Bänke noch alle frei. Mein Mainboard ist das Asrock P67 Extreme 6. Breiter, aber dafür kürzer, ist der neue Thermalright True Spirit. Dieser soll beinahe die gleiche (oder sogar mehr) Leistung bringen. Er ist zwar 16cm hoch, aber dafür eben kurz --> zusammengefasst: er dürfte eigentlich keine Ram Bänke verdecken.
Hier sieht man gut, dass es noch reichlich Platz zum Ram gibt. Außerdem kann man die Lüfter normalerweise beidseitig anbringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind die Modelle:
120er Lüfter: Thermalright True Spirit (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals Deutschland
140er Lüfter: Thermalright True Spirit 140 (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals Deutschland

Als Übergangslösung würde ich den 120er nehmen. Er kühlt zwar nicht so gut, kostet aber 10€ weniger, ist besser erhältlich (mehr Händler) und ist kleiner. AM3/AM3+ Montagematerial soll enthalten sein.


----------



## Anoubis (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*

Wie lange dauert es denn, bis deine Wasserkühlung zum Einsatz kommt? Wenn das in absehbarer Zeit der Fall ist, würde ich solange den mitgelieferten Kühler verwenden und nicht noch extra Geld ausgeben und mir Gedanken über Kompartibilität machen.


----------



## ArMyHuHn (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*

Wenn es alles so klappt wie geplant kommt Anfang April die WaKü rein. Habe erstmal den Scythe Katana 3 eingebaut den hatte ich noch hier rumliegen. Ok die CPU temp liegt damit zwar bei 52c° im Idel betrieb (Und ohne zuschalten der Case Lüfter) aber muss es erstmal tun.


----------



## Anoubis (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*

52°C das ist verdammt viel im Leerlauf! Wie sind die Temperaturen unter Last?


----------



## Raketenjoint (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*

Bist du dir ganz sicher, dass du ihn richtig montiert hast? Wärmeleitpaste, Schrauben, etc.? Ich hab mit dem Thermalright Macho und auch mit der Sandy Bridge ohne jegliche Lüfter nur 39°C. Ich weiß, dass zwischen den Phenom und dem Kühler dann ein Unterschied ist, aber ist er dann so groß? Und das im Leerlauf  Das finde ich schon etwas merkwürdig. Normalerweise sollte eine CPU nicht dauerhaft über 55°C warm sein.


----------



## ArMyHuHn (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*

Der Scythe Katana 3 ist ja eigentlich auch nicht für den CPU aus gelegt das sollte man nicht vergessen der ist nur für den Phenom X4 aus gelegt. Mal ganz zuschweigen wie viele Jahre er schon auf dem Tacho hat( fast 3 Jahre) im moment wird er ja auch von den Case Lüftern unterstützt so hält sich die Temp im Idel bei 45c° und unter Last bei ca 50c°.


----------



## Patentblau V (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*

Core Temp zeigt bei meinem 1090T im Idle 29 Grad an, wenn ich den Mugen 3 auf Max Speed laufen lasse und 33 Grad bei recht leisen 1000 rpm. Den Unterschied zwischen Idle und Volllast bei dir von nur fünf Grad, halte ich für nicht realistisch.

Der Mugen 3 kann senkrecht eingebaut werden, so das er die Luft zur Gehäuserückseite bläst. Bei mir kollidiert der Lüfter nicht mit dem Ram, aber ich habe auch keine Module mit Heatspreader. Würde den Lüfter ansonsten ein wenig hoch schieben und mir eine alternative Befestigungsmethode mit Kabelbindern basteln.


----------



## Raketenjoint (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*

Ja Patentblau V hat Recht. Ich habe gestern noch einmal in meinen PCGHs geblättert und habe gelesen, dass der Mugen 3 einer der einzigen mit der horizontalen und vertikalen Montage ist. Aber da du ja den Katana 3 hast, ist ja alles in Ordnung. Viel Spaß noch mit deiner künftigen Wasserkühlung! (Thread schließen?)


----------



## ArMyHuHn (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*

Habe heute mal den Lüfter aus getauscht gegen einen Papst Lüfter  und siehe da die Temp ist im Idel bereich auf 39c° gesunken  Kleine Ursache große Wirkung.


----------



## Tobcinio (13. Januar 2012)

also mein Amd Phenom iix6 1090 t läuft mit einem Noctua Nh-D14 im Idle 27 Grad und unter last 39 grad ist das gut ?


----------



## Raketenjoint (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*

@ Tobcinio: Die Temperaturwerte sind seltsam niedrig. Hast du außen Temperatursensoren angebracht? Mit meiner Lüftersteuerung sehe ich nämlich ähnliche Werte. Aber wenn die Werte stimmen ist alles im grünen Bereich. Mit 55°C sollte die CPU nicht dauerhaft betrieben werden. Aber im Notfall taktet sie sich sowieso runter.
@ ArMyHuHn: Ist ja super, dass es nur so ein kleines Problem war. Ein Lüfter - 6C° Unterschied. Wahrscheinlich hat der CPU Kühler geringe Abstände zwischen den Metallplatten ().


----------



## ArMyHuHn (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> @ ArMyHuHn: Ist ja super, dass es nur so ein kleines Problem war. Ein Lüfter - 6C° Unterschied. Wahrscheinlich hat der CPU Kühler geringe Abstände zwischen den Metallplatten ().


 
Kann möglich sein solange ich den Cpu nicht unter volllast fahre ist ja alles im grünen bereich und Übertakten kommt erst mit WaKü zum tragen. Zum Glück ist das Mainboard so gut aus gestattet mit Sensoren das ich immer einen ganz genauen wert erhalte


----------



## kaitos (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*

Ich verwendete fuer meinen AMD Phenom II X6 1090T den "Alpenföhn Himalaya".

Pro

- leise - kaum wahrnehmbar (maximale Drezahl 1100rpm)
- Idle vom CPU 28° C, unter Last (z.B. Battlefield 3) 37° C
- meine RAM Banks sind frei durch die Hoehe vom 140mm Lüfter

Kontra

- zwar duenn, jedoch extrem hoch (1 cm bis zum Gehaeusedeckel)
- Einbau ist ziemlich kompliziert (zumindest mit nem Asus Crosshair IV Formula)

Schau ihn dir eventuell einfach mal an.


----------



## Wertzius (17. Januar 2012)

Scythe Mine 2! Superleistung für knapp über 20 Euro.


----------



## artjom 2033 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cpu Kühler  für  Amd Phenom 2 X6 1100T*

cooler master hyper 212 plus


----------

